# [Fbsplash] Problème d'initrd avec fbsplash

## makillo

Bonjour a tous, je cherche a installer fbsplash sur ma gentoo ( toute neuve :p) mais voila, 

A chaque démarrage, j'obtenais un kernel panic précédé de :

```
 VFS: Cannot open root device "sda4" or unknow block(0,0): error -6 
```

Je pensait au début qu'il s'agissait de la config de grub mais après de nombreux essais je pense qu'il s'agit de l'initrd pourtant j'ai bien recrée un initrd et j'i bien utilisé x86d et j'ai bien configuré le kernel ...

Il ne s'agit pourtant pas de ma première installation de gentoo et je n'ais jamais eu ce problème avec fbsplash 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## pepit

Bonjour,

C'est peut être juste un problème d'appellation de disque si tu en as plusieurs, essaie de passer en mode appelation "label" ou "UUID", j'ai eu ce genre de problème.

----------

